# Seeing spots



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

There are little yellow spots all over my Angels, not on the danios, not on the catfish, not on the tetras, just the Angels, what are they what causes them and how do I treat it.

Thanx


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Could be ick. If so add a little salt and raise the temperature to 86.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought ich was like white or clear crystal looking things.


----------

